# MU Operation with Revolution



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, here I am again with a new question/problem. Seems like it never ends!


So, I have 2 GP40's with the On-board receivers. They are both programed in to the transmitter and operates fine by themselves. I set up the MU function as follows:


Loco 5 and Loco 6 with a different Cab number for the MU set up. 


I use a MU connection wire to connect the two locos together. The one attached to the battery car will start to run (either way) however pushes or pulls the one in front. Now, the lights are on the loco in the front so I know it's getting power. 


I did an experiment. I put a battery on the front loco and left the back one connected to the battery car (unplugging the MU wire between them).


Go the the MU Cab #9 and guess what.....they run in MU mode great. Problem is, there is a battery sitting on top of the front locomotive. 


Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Any help greatly appreciated.


Monte


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the MU connection for battery power or motor power?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Revo is very sensitive to power fluctuations.... as evidenced by the capacitor boards supplied and optional.. 

I suspect that the power connections being used are creating some kind of electrical interference. 

This is based on the assumption that I understand that they don't run correctly sharing a battery through the "mu" connection. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I would check very carefully the voltage coming out of the front mu connector of your rear engine. You have shown that if both engines have good battery power they work correctly. With my Aristo engines equipped with the mu connectors, I have the full battery power on the front mu connector, if the rear one is connected to a battery. I have operated the way you are currently trying to, with no problems. So, I suspect that something is wrong with your "pass through" wiring in the rear engine. Have you tried reversing the positions of the two engines? Does that behave any differently?? 

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte.... Per our phone call... Check the poly fuses at the head end of each locomotive.. I think they're shutting down........









Had the same issues on Dash 9's. Jumpered the poly fuses leading to the pig tail and they worked fine.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ed. Yes, I put the lead engine on the battery car, then I switched them nose to nose, back to back and the same problem. Tate at Aristo seemed to think there was a mis-match in the wiring. I doubt it as the run fine individually and also on track power on the old TE system. 


Stan called me this morning and gave me another solution to try. I'll work on that one tomorrow and see what happens. 


Why me!? lol


Monte


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

A BIG THANK YOU to Stan, Tate (Aristo) and for all the other suggestions that I received on this issue. It has been resolved. It was a wiring mismatch on my home made MU cables. I also might mention that my factory MU cables will not work on the Aristo units. They do fine between my USA engines with the Super Receiver in the battery car. That's a hoot, however can live with it. I'll know next time to connect wires right when I make a cable.


I'm still learning on all this Revolution stuff. I think I have most of it down 'now'! lol 


Can't wait until it warms up again and I can get outside. Switching in the garage is okay, but 'I feel the need for speed'!


Once again, thanks to all of you who make suggestions!


Monte


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte's new cable configuration that works with the GP40's and E-8's


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture Stan.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm just glad you got the problem solved, Monte. I know personally how frustrating it can be when something like that occurs and you can't for the live of you figure out what it is! 

Ed


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ed. I hadn't been that frustrated in some time. Hopefully will be warm enough tomorrow that I can run one set out for a test. Spring come on down!


Monte


----------

